# Rat Bikes



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent seen a post about these. does anyone own one or have pics?

thanks!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOVA4X4_@Oct 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15510884
> *I havent seen a post about these. does anyone own one or have pics?
> 
> thanks!
> *


some of my club members build them


----------



## jonarellano (Sep 28, 2009)

try ratrodbikes.com thats all thay talk about.


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

cool man thanks


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

nice builds dave


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 30 2009, 02:52 PM~15514992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is cool. the fork is a crazy and unique idea. and it works too!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 30 2009, 08:15 PM~15517232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in my opinion, this is too nice to be a rat bike.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 30 2009, 10:47 PM~15519280
> *now that is cool.  the fork is a crazy and unique idea.  and it works too!
> *


Thanx homie it used to be my dayly rider till I traded it for another bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 30 2009, 02:37 PM~15515705
> *nice builds dave
> *


Thanx homie I'm going threw a rat fase but don't worry I have two radicals comming out next year


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i just got a pair of clean "rat trap" {68 sears screamer forks} good condition may sell if the offer is right look great on a rat bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:12 AM~15528056
> *i just got a pair of clean "rat trap" {68 sears screamer forks} good condition  may sell if the offer is right look great on a rat bike
> *


Post pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ill get some tonight i just put them on a og schwinn hollywood dont know you but they look nice on there


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got an occ chopper 24 inch for sale or trade for lowrider parts pm me


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

here they are i switched the bottom brackets to pivit out instead of in so the tire will rake out more



my club just wanted to throw that in there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice, aint built one in yrs...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 68 CHEVY, BASH3R, Artistics.TX, ramsey, dave_st214

what up dave any more pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

maybe not rats but i like them any ways


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 2 2009, 01:16 PM~15537289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT ... NOW :angry:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:05 PM~15532991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like your fork. i think they would look good on a rat bike.i'd make an offer but moneys funny rite know.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

also willin to trade for other parts


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15537271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres like three of those rats here in the city :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> here they are i switched the bottom brackets to pivit out instead of in so the tire will rake out more
> 
> 
> 
> always taking offers for other parts rat trap forks 1968


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 2 2009, 11:23 AM~15537387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

[/quote]
My favorite... Love the low hangin frame! SICK


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

we had in our club before the ''rat salad'' cant find the pics but it was an hella nice rat lowbike


----------



## bigblockthing (Oct 28, 2006)

these are just mine but definitely hit up ratrodbikes.com...i have build posts of most of my stuff there


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

all right, all right, half of these bikes posted are not rat bikes, theyre choppers and/or customs. keep it real. 


but this topic makes me want to build a rat bike just so I can name it "rat turd"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 8 2009, 11:10 PM~15604024
> *all right, all right,  half of these bikes posted are not rat bikes, theyre choppers and/or customs.  keep it real.
> but this topic makes me want to build a rat bike just so I can name it "rat turd"
> *


post some pics then...

thanks for sharing dave!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx homie here goes my latest rat build a 16" pixie.


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

nice dave i love ur style! how did u do them forks can they be done to a 20inch bike??

also u know anyone with old crappy frames they dont need? 20 inch and up


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOVA4X4_@Nov 29 2009, 02:29 AM~15810937
> *nice dave i love ur style! how did u do them forks can they be done to a 20inch bike??
> 
> also u know anyone with old crappy frames they dont need? 20 inch and up
> *


man ***** i didnt wont to do it but now im puttin yo ass on blast...
this dudes a scam he asks you to send him parts and never sends the cash he almost go my ass his name is Vinnie LaForgia look him up or fallow this link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=309834&st=880
scroll down till you see the blue and start there he does this to everyone he told me his pay pal dont work i dont know how that could happen unless you riped someone off 
but i just thought i would let you guys know what was what


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOVA4X4_@Nov 29 2009, 02:29 AM~15810937
> *nice dave i love ur style! how did u do them forks can they be done to a 20inch bike??
> 
> also u know anyone with old crappy frames they dont need? 20 inch and up
> *


Ay homie the forks are STD straight springers. the look is from the frame being raked out.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 28 2009, 10:36 PM~15809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice!


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are a few of mine. the last one was done in 4 days and has 29" wheels


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

my rat bikes name


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquent14u_@Nov 30 2009, 06:05 PM~15826317
> *Here are a few of mine. the last one was done in 4 days and has 29" wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Hey foolio now that you figured out how to post pics I'll have to teach you how to place them up and down instead of side by side


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

LMAO!!! Now 5yrs later, now that I'm back on! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont think any 26'' bike tops hells bells miss the bike


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

True! WE did another called


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

did Adolfo do that to


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

Always my fav!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquent14u_@Dec 3 2009, 07:17 PM~15863808
> *Always my fav!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 3 2009, 08:16 PM~15863805
> *did Adolfo do that to
> *



Yeah. He did the whole thing over. had some one else do it b4 but the stripping they did left a fog on the candy when they tried to clean it and re-do it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks bro!


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

Thinking about coming back out with another full on show bike. Alot has changed since I showed my last lowrider show.


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

LOW BLOW


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquent14u_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15863886
> *Thinking about coming back out with another full on show bike. Alot has changed since I showed my last lowrider show.
> *


that would be nice


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

More Hell's Belle


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats not a rat bike thats a show stopper :biggrin:


----------



## delinquent14u (Jun 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENT BRO!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

yo...that low-rat from LOWRIDER 420 is fuckin nice,, so perfect for this thread.keep those comin'.......an that red one is a show stopper... uffin: uffin:


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Dec 5 2009, 01:51 AM~15878494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of this?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOVA4X4_@Dec 20 2009, 11:51 PM~16043379
> *any more of this?
> *


get yo bitch ass out of here :buttkick:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Dec 5 2009, 03:51 AM~15878494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT.......... :biggrin:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: IM' BRINGIN THIS THREAD BACK BECAUSE IT'S TO GOOD TO LOSE    ONE OF MY FAVS. :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16954566
> *LOVE IT.......... :biggrin:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: IM' BRINGIN THIS THREAD BACK BECAUSE IT'S TO GOOD TO LOSE      ONE OF MY FAVS. :wow:
> *
















































My Husband's been working on this since last Summer....
We have a house by the beach so it was a perfect project to start!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 07:05 PM~16954630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL...NOT NEAR DONE YET.. :wow: THAT STEERING WHEEL IS SUPPOST TO BE GOLD PLATED  IM' MAKIN A HORSE SHOE/RE-BAR STEERING WHEEL FOR THAT RAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I CALL IT ''KALIFORNIA DREAMIN''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ANY 1 GOT ANY MORE... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

heres one i sold a while back









and heres one i think looks good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres mine i picked up this 1954 corvette for 50 bucks and i loved how the patina looked on the bike so i added some of my old shit i had layin around. still needs more stuff for sure im gonna change da seat and sissy bar cause its up to high.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is one my son and I built for fun. All spare parts we had. The only thing I bought was some cans of spray paint and new tires. 24" tires


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

heres another one of my rat rides from the archives, was daily driven and daily beaten


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16965284
> *Here is one my son and I built for fun. All spare parts we had. The only thing I bought was some cans of spray paint and new tires. 24" tires
> 
> 
> ...


THAS KOOL......   GOT VIDEO??? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16965904
> *heres another one of my rat rides from the archives, was daily driven and  daily beaten
> 
> 
> ...


NICE........... :biggrin:  KEEP IT COMIN' :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 07:06 PM~16978787
> *THAS KOOL......    GOT VIDEO??? :wow:
> *


my buddy does. ill tell him to email the clip


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YA DAS SOME THIN VERY DIF.... :wow:  I LIKE IT  KEEP US POSTED  :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......ANOTHER ONE OF MY HUSBAND'S RATS :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

...........SOME MORE OF MY HUSBAND'S RAT.............. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......SOME TANK SHOTS......


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......THAT'S ME AT A LITTLE GATHERING...... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......BEFORE THE BIKE WAS STRIPPED........ :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

...............DUDE CAME FROM JAPAN...JUST FOR THE GATHERING... :biggrin: AND STRIPPED IT....


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME MORE................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

...........SOME MORE........ :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.........THIS ALSO WAS UP FOR SALE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 30 2009, 12:52 PM~15514992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I miss my rats especialy the one in the middle


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

My daughters rat bike she road it in a parade last weekend


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 25 2010, 02:05 AM~16994388
> *My daughters rat bike she road it in a parade last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


VERY KOOL...........  :wow:  I LIKE THE RAKE IN THIS ONE....  KEEP EM COMING....   :wow:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 03:20 AM~16994446
> *VERY KOOL...........   :wow:   I LIKE THE RAKE IN THIS ONE....  KEEP EM COMING....     :wow:
> *


Thanx I like your husbands bike a lot better with the stripping it realy set it off


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:47 AM~16993384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKX FOR THE PIC'S HUN......... :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:53 AM~16993462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...........THAT WAS A REAL FUN DAY......... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

added some more things to da bike . i found a cadillac wheel cover and realized it was metal so i tack welded it to the chain steering wheel . then i figured i wanted a bat holder but didnt want to spend big bucks on an orginal one so i made one out of some chain i had layin around. i think it looks cool .


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 25 2010, 03:53 PM~16999109
> *Thanx I like your husbands bike a lot better with the stripping it realy set it off
> *


THANX HOMIE.............     IM STILL GONA STRIPE IT MORE.......HEAD LIGHT;REAR FENDER...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 11:08 PM~17039353
> *added some more things to da bike . i found a cadillac wheel cover and realized it was metal so i tack welded it to the chain steering wheel . then i figured i wanted a bat holder but didnt want to spend big bucks on an orginal one so i made one out of some chain i had layin around. i think it looks cool .
> 
> 
> ...


NICE .............. :wow: :wow:    KEEP EM COMIN.....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17039353
> *added some more things to da bike . i found a cadillac wheel cover and realized it was metal so i tack welded it to the chain steering wheel . then i figured i wanted a bat holder but didnt want to spend big bucks on an orginal one so i made one out of some chain i had layin around. i think it looks cool .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

not sure if this is ratty enough, but this was my cruiser. '76 stingray.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whitebean_@Mar 30 2010, 03:20 PM~17045767
> *not sure if this is ratty enough, but this was my cruiser. '76 stingray.
> 
> 
> ...


what size are the bars 
where did you get them from


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

KOOL..........KEEP EM COMIN..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 08:08 PM~17039353
> *added some more things to da bike . i found a cadillac wheel cover and realized it was metal so i tack welded it to the chain steering wheel . then i figured i wanted a bat holder but didnt want to spend big bucks on an orginal one so i made one out of some chain i had layin around. i think it looks cool .
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 30 2010, 02:23 PM~17045801
> *what size are the bars
> where did you get them from
> *


I got them at a local bike shop for like $15. they were chrome and I sand blasted them and painted them flat black. I don't remember the size. I built
the bike when I was like 16


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, *childsplay69*, J-KAT

Gettin some ideas for your next build?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

haha.. man i was just gonna say imma build one of these for fun.. they look real cool...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 30 2010, 03:23 PM~17045801
> *what size are the bars
> where did you get them from
> *


i think those are 24 or 25" dyno used them on alot of there cruzers.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whitebean+Mar 30 2010, 08:42 PM~17049220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

here is onefor sale good price too








20 bucks this does not have th rear wheel15 bucks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:39 AM~16993264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........FOR SALE......... :wow:   PM ME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 30 2010, 07:58 PM~17049454
> *haha.. man i was just gonna say imma build one of these for fun.. they look real cool...
> *


thats why we built ours. just for fun :biggrin: and they look good too!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 03:49 AM~17052694
> *thats why we built ours. just for fun :biggrin: and they look good too!
> *


Yeah I like yours.. my son saw it and wanted one to cruise the nieghborhood with.. had to remind him last time when he rode chucky around he almost got jacked..haha

Ill get w joey from phoenix kustoms and see what he has laying around so we can make one of these since its the style now :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 03:01 PM~17057116
> *Yeah I like yours.. my son saw it and wanted one to cruise the nieghborhood with.. had to remind him last time when he rode chucky around he almost got jacked..haha
> 
> Ill get w joey from phoenix kustoms and see what he has laying around so we can make one of these since its the style now  :biggrin:
> *


we made a few changes on it! Added a new seat and handle bars. mounted the switch so i only have one air line now instead if 2. :biggrin: after i paint a few things ill take some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THA RAT'S


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

one of my members bikes..he calls it 'frankenbad'


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

not a rat, but even rustier!! this is my girls cruiser that she picked up from a co-worker...it matches my brothers bug..gonna be putting some new whites on the bike soon, so it really matches the bug!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

and finally...my 52 cruiser "sick boy" one of the first rat bikes around..built in 96 before the rat-rod craze got big..fully functional rider!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 12 2010, 11:51 PM~17175151
> *one of my members bikes..he calls it 'frankenbad'
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17175213
> *not a rat, but even rustier!! this is my girls cruiser that she picked up from a co-worker...it matches my brothers bug..gonna be putting some new whites on the bike soon, so it really matches the bug!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA .......KEEP US POSTED


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 12 2010, 09:59 PM~17175246
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: NICE
> *


thanks..it was built in a week and striped in an hour... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 12 2010, 09:59 PM~17175255
> *HELL YA .......KEEP US POSTED
> *


will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.............FOR THA RAT'S uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 08:35 PM~17263422
> *TTMFT.............FOR THA RAT'S uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT................


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my latesr rat 























:rimshot:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 27 2010, 12:34 AM~17314364
> *my latesr rat
> 
> 
> ...


how much to cut and bag my yard??? :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2010, 01:14 AM~17314662
> *how much to cut and bag my yard???  :biggrin:
> *


ora you want your yard bagged you wanna run a compressor or tank on those bags and do you want the flower bed tubed out for an altamate slam lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 27 2010, 01:36 AM~17314781
> *ora you want your yard bagged you wanna run a compressor or tank on those bags and do you want the flower bed tubed out for an altamate slam lol  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it tub it!!!!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THA RAT'S................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17358508
> *TTT FOR THA RAT'S................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........MY RAT :biggrin: 

F-16 FIGHTER JET BIKE

NAMED ''LEATHAL THREAT''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......F-16


FOR 16'' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THIS IS MY OTHER RAT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 05:11 AM~17496704
> *
> 
> 
> ...




luv your theme....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 16 2010, 04:00 AM~17503743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: bad ass


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX BROTHER........ :thumbsup: uffin: ALL OUT THA GARBAGE......AND GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA FENDERS ANT ON FULLY...CAUSE THERE GONA BE STRIPED


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

my son cruising the ratbag around the park yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 06:40 PM~17590060
> *my son cruising the ratbag around the park yesterday!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.....WOW .. :wow: THAS FUCKIN CRAZY


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my latest rat im workimg on


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

I wanna build a ratt now! These are awsome!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 30 2010, 12:46 AM~17645017
> *my latest rat im workimg on
> 
> 
> ...




....SICK RAKE :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:14 AM~15537271
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 30 2010, 04:28 AM~17645695
> *....SICK RAKE :biggrin:   LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanx it used to be a girls ten speed but I shopped it down and raked the front I'm still running the ten speed front wheel I found some white walls for the rim.I'm thinking about extending the pedals forward because I felt cramped when I tested it.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 30 2010, 01:45 AM~17645451
> *I wanna build a ratt now! These are awsome!
> *


Go for it there hella fun I build them on my spare time for fun.it fells good to take some time off from the glitter and chrome.my rats are actualy my favorite bikes to mob they get more attention then the lowrider bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

back when i had my rat rod bike club mine is the one on the right turned it into a trophy winning lowrider bike street custom


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

here's a few of my ratters


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

This one is now running a 28spoke rear with 3spd hub, Sturmey Archer Coffin T-bar. Its a sweet ride


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

This one is pretty original other than the 144 spoke front and springer wheels, untouched paint decals etc, 3spd


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

And this is my street custom in its latest version, flat black frame and guards, custom chainguard etc. The "sublime" on the tank is actually engraved into the bondo, so it's a bit different, took a few hours to do, with a few beers to steady the hand


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

she takes pride of place hung up on the wall in the shed, above the computer, in between the 2 old fridges. Fridge on the left hosts the stereo/vinyl player, fridge on the right hosts the all important cervezas


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no rim or package tray free if you pay shipping


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 30 2010, 12:41 PM~17646856
> *Thanx it used to be a girls ten speed but I shopped it down and raked the front I'm still running the ten speed front wheel I found some white walls for the rim.I'm thinking about extending the pedals forward because I felt cramped when I tested it.
> *




....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17646896
> *Go for it there hella fun I build them on my spare time for fun.it fells good to take some time off from the glitter and chrome.my rats are actualy my favorite bikes to mob they get more attention then the lowrider bikes. :biggrin:
> *



....YUP...U NAILED IT ON THA HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 30 2010, 06:29 PM~17648325
> *back when i had my rat rod bike club mine is the one on the right turned it into a trophy winning lowrider bike street custom
> 
> 
> ...



....LOOKS GOOD


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Will post pics of my frame this evening. To be honest Ive never been in the bike forum till today and found this topic. Love it, Ive been waiting for summer so I can work on my sons rat bike.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

This is the frame, keeping it as is. This is going to be for my youngest.








My daughters bike, not a standard "rat" but lots of rust due to it being an older bike in bad storage conditions. She likes it just the way it is. Maybe for my oldest Ill build a clean street bike.


----------



## LJGONZALEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LJGONZALEZ_@Jun 1 2010, 12:43 PM~17665134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty clean, looks real good!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOVEING THE RATS :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LJGONZALEZ_@Jun 1 2010, 03:43 PM~17665134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looking great !!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

my march 1973 schwinn fair lady


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 10 2010, 01:45 PM~17749500
> *
> 
> 
> ...





....YA :biggrin: WE HAVE A FEW OF THOSE WERE I LIVE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 16 2010, 01:00 AM~17503743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

68 schwinn midget stingray.... my 5 year old rides it rat style for now....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18094784
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *




THANX HOMIE


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

fender skirts added, now plug welded (not shown), raw finish with surface rust


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 07:05 PM~16954630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN ILL, I BET THAT SEA WATER RUSTS THAT SHIT FAST!!!


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

NOW YOU GUYS GOT ME OUTSIDE FUCKING AROUND WITH MY SPARE PARTS LOL


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

*SO AFTER CHECKING THIS TOPIC OUT, IT MADE ME WANT TO START A RAT BIKE WITH ALL OF MY SPARE PARTS, SO FOR NOW HERE GOES THE FRAME IM GOING TO BE WORKING WITH... NEEDS ALITTLE MORE RUST SO IM GOING TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE ALOT...* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod

$15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn server


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 02:38 PM~18344468
> *SO AFTER CHECKING THIS TOPIC OUT, IT MADE ME WANT TO START A RAT BIKE WITH ALL OF MY SPARE PARTS, SO FOR NOW HERE GOES THE FRAME IM GOING TO BE WORKING WITH... NEEDS ALITTLE MORE RUST SO IM GOING TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE ALOT...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Put some bleach on dat bitch will rust pretty quick


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18346463
> *Put some bleach on dat bitch will rust pretty quick
> *


FOREAL HOMIE??? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 07:16 PM~18346731
> *FOREAL HOMIE???  :wow:
> *


Yeah try it out


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2010, 08:39 PM~18346976
> *Yeah try it out
> *


I JUST DID, LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN THE MORNING :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 09:53 AM~18331255
> *THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN ILL, I BET THAT SEA WATER RUSTS THAT SHIT FAST!!!
> *



u no it homie.......thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

i took elspock's advice and now my rat frame is rusty as a mother fuckaaa, pics will be up 2morrow :biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2010, 08:36 AM~18330858
> *fender skirts added, now plug welded (not shown), raw finish with surface rust
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOKS KQQL :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Aug 21 2010, 12:39 AM~18367040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC'S


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

*MY RAT FRAME I BEEN RUSTING UP FOR ABOUT A WEEK NOW* :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 24 2010, 02:17 PM~18394376
> *MY RAT FRAME I BEEN RUSTING UP FOR ABOUT A WEEK NOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did you use the bleach???


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18394376
> *MY RAT FRAME I BEEN RUSTING UP FOR ABOUT A WEEK NOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


use vinegar


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 24 2010, 03:17 PM~18394381
> *did you use the bleach???
> *


YUP YUP THANKS FOR THE TIP HOMIEEE


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 25 2010, 05:21 AM~18393972
> *LOOOKS KQQL  :wow:
> *


thanks man.... will post some more pics on her shortly. something else I've been working on, gonna be raw steel custom tank/skirts lead wiped ratter, before pics:










and after tweaking the spars in the tank region, lowering the top tube etc via taking 3-4" out of the seat tube etc to give it a sleeker look. Hammered out some sheet for the tank, bit rough, hard to tell in the photo, but has a nice shape to it just needs a bit of a tidy up and hopefully can duplicate onto the other side.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

As promised, some more photos and details on my Deluxe Ratter. What I started with was an Australian '73 Malvern Star (long frame) Dragstar, stripped to bare metal and resprayed in primer. I originally intended to do a professional respray in Indiana Red metallic, but it looked so neat in grey primer, that's where it all began. Normally on my custom lowrider frames I do a conversion to a Schwinn/BMX spec bottom bracket, and then run a typical one-piece crank setup, but wanting to remain original and ol' skool, modified some 12" cotter-pin cranks (which had a tiny 20 tooth drive sprocket) and then resplined and welded a really neat 50 tooth sprocket. It takes some work to get it up to speed, but now with the almost necessary 3 speed English Sturmey Archer setup, it's a pleasure to ride, hence why I refer to it as a Deluxe Ratter.... It gets used A LOT!

Modified Cotter-Pin cranks, the crank arms are less than 3-1/2" long, perfect for a lowrider










Original-spec Sturmey Archer T-Bar 3 speed Coffin Shifter 










28-hole Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub: It has an internal clutch mechanism with the toggle chain operating and engaging individual gears


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

Rusted dynamo headlight, rusty bugle horm etc lowrider forks etc. Custom fenders with plug-welded skirts



















Bare-metal seat pan, just ripped the padding off an old seat and gave it a quick hit with the wirebrush



















Bigass sissy bar, had a low one on it before but thought why not!










Hope y'all like her, it gets the most use and the most comments out of all my bikes for some reason


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)




----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

any more pics Jesus'? Come on people, there's gotta be more ratters out there, this thread is waaaayyyyy to quiet.....


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 01:28 PM~17649789
> *here's a few of my ratters
> 
> 
> ...


Think I might need to do some custom fenders for "SUBLIME" and do some profile cut forks.....


----------



## moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

Pics of my ratbike...gone but not forgotten, written off before time. R.I.P. (Most of the front end including light went into the scooter build)


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moparman_@Aug 30 2010, 09:04 PM~18446692
> *Pics of my ratbike...gone but not forgotten, written off before time. R.I.P. (Most of the front end including light went into the scooter build)
> 
> 
> ...


out of all the bikes posted in this topic this is the only one that was done right


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 31 2010, 02:06 PM~18446720
> *out of all the bikes posted in this topic this is the only one that was done right
> *


 :uh: 

..... right 

:roflmao: 

it's a cool bike, but "the only one that was done right" is a fucking joke


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2010, 11:38 PM~18447887
> *:uh:
> 
> ..... right
> ...


some of you need to learn how to build rat bikes, it aint always about rust


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 31 2010, 05:25 PM~18448014
> *some of you need to learn how to build rat bikes, it aint always about rust
> *


While I agree it aint just about rust, my rat bike is simply built using parts leftover from other builds, salvaged from the scrapper or modified to suit my needs. If that doesn't fit the definition of a rat bike.....


----------



## moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

:dunno: So what should I call it then, neglected??


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moparman_@Aug 31 2010, 05:09 AM~18448472
> *:dunno:  So what should I call it then, neglected??
> *


lowruster?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughters rat bike


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moparman_@Aug 31 2010, 09:09 PM~18448472
> *:dunno:  So what should I call it then, neglected??
> *


haha it's all cool man, don't stress, it's a modern take on a rat bike. lowruster sounds cool though


----------



## moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

then lowruster it is!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moparman_@Aug 31 2010, 09:48 PM~18456244
> *then lowruster it is!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got last week, painted fender skirts with durachrome paint.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Taller then my Escort.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 31 2010, 12:25 AM~18448014
> *some of you need to learn how to build rat bikes, it aint always about rust
> *


i dispute! my 52 cruiser and my club members 20" bike were done the right way....not a shit load of rust, but we kept with the true rod fashion by piecing together whatever we had that fit..my cruiser is the result of 2 other bikes, since all i started with was the frame...which i rattle canned and striped up myself...

as for the other rat bikes...i dont think that adding red rims to black bikes constituted a rat bike, yea, alot of rods run like that, but they are in no way considered rat rods...they are among the ''high buck'' rods that snub their noses at the true rat, which was built for performance, not beauty..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

just in case someone needs to see pics again...here is my 52 cruiser "sick boy"










and my homie steve's bike "frankenbad"


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

piecing it together :thumbsup: using what you got. I'v been doing red and black color combos since the mid 90s on all my transports. I am digging the stripping on you homies bike, as a college student with a family I gotta save some cash to pay for someone to stripe my bike.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

pieced with what i had at the time.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i put mine together wit nuttin but old shit i had layin around.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 08:07 PM~18527640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!! Any more pics?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Sep 9 2010, 05:36 PM~18527893
> *Badass!!!! Any more pics?
> *


not my bike but remeber doing that style chop before i got the frames to do it now


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

few prospect up for grabs make offer plus shippig


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18527640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pictures :cheesy: i wanna make one :cheesy: i love it!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

not mine but i like it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 9 2010, 10:59 AM~18524825
> *piecing it together :thumbsup: using what you got. I'v been doing red and black color combos since the mid 90s on all my transports. I am digging the stripping on you homies bike, as a college student with a family I gotta save some cash to pay for someone to stripe my bike.
> *


thanks man...i did the striping on both my cruiser and my homies bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone have a lowrider frame for sale?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 06:12 PM~18528135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got 20 shipped on the purple one?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 10 2010, 09:43 AM~18533213
> *anyone have a lowrider frame for sale?
> *


    will be shipped tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 12:31 PM~18534739
> *      will be shipped tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks again :h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 10 2010, 08:45 AM~18533228
> *i got 20 shipped on the purple one?
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18527640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Sep 10 2010, 12:42 PM~18534802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: ima try and make a replica, not to copy, but just because its so so sick looking i cant stop looking at it :wow: . i already got 90% of the parts laying around the house. i wanted it to be all schwinn but it'll end up being mostely schwinn.


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

I think as a teen for me lowrider bikes were the shit but now as I'm older rat bikes is the way to go I'll post pics later on my old columbia cruiser


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Sep 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18544976
> *I think as a teen for me lowrider bikes were the shit but now as I'm older rat bikes is the way to go I'll post pics later on my old columbia cruiser
> *


rusty bikes are for kids, grown men build Burritos


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERES A COUPLE FROM FRESNO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new winter project, couldnt get rid of the bike even for 30 bucks so im gonna chop it up make a daily out of it


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2010, 03:51 PM~18521839
> *i dispute! my 52 cruiser and my club members 20" bike were done the right way....not a shit load of rust, but we kept with the true rod fashion by piecing together whatever we had that fit..my cruiser is the result of 2 other bikes, since all i started with was the frame...which i rattle canned and striped up myself...
> 
> as for the other rat bikes...i dont think that adding red rims to black bikes constituted a rat bike, yea, alot of rods run like that, but they are in no way considered rat rods...they are among the ''high buck'' rods that snub their noses at the true rat, which was built for performance, not beauty..
> *


amen brother! Rat Rods are exactly that: built on a shoestring budget with whatever you can find.....yet if you have a fibreglass kit 32 coupe in primer with red rims and whitewalls and a crate motor Chev is still a POS kit car whatever you call it. An original deuce coupe with all Henry steel, authentic parts built with a back catalogue of parts eg a modified flathead, triple 97 strombergs, buick drums etc, that's a traditional rod, at least somewhat a rat rod (but careful to label them as such, the term "rat rod" can be a sore point for many ol skool rodders)..... painting an Aztlan flat black and putting red rims on..... as opposed to piecing something together with parts that were hidden behind the shed amongst the weeds, to good to throw out but not good enough for the "good" bike, parts from the scrapyard, bit modified from other bikes to suit a lowrider.... that's what its all about


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2010, 10:10 PM~18551387
> *amen brother! Rat Rods are exactly that: built on a shoestring budget with whatever you can find.....yet if you have a fibreglass kit 32 coupe in primer with red rims and whitewalls and a crate motor Chev is still a POS kit car whatever you call it. An original deuce coupe with all Henry steel, authentic parts built with a back catalogue of parts eg a modified flathead, triple 97 strombergs, buick drums etc, that's a traditional rod, at least somewhat a rat rod (but careful to label them as such, the term "rat rod" can be a sore point for many ol skool rodders).....  painting an Aztlan flat black and putting red rims on..... as opposed to piecing something together with parts that were hidden behind the shed amongst the weeds, to good to throw out but not good enough for the "good" bike, parts from the scrapyard, bit modified from other bikes to suit a lowrider.... that's what its all about
> *


what you described is a traditional rod not a rat rod traditional custom all 63 or older 

now as for rat rods that shits turned into a free for all and most of its garbage


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 13 2010, 03:13 PM~18552059
> *what you described is a traditional rod    not a rat rod      traditional custom  all 63 or older
> 
> now as for rat rods  that shits turned into a free for all  and most of its garbage
> *


Sorry, wasn't really clear when I re-read my post, you're right on all counts, plenty of cars dubbed rat rods are traditional hot rods and to call them a rat rod is ignorant and likely to offend the owner


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2010, 12:48 AM~18552687
> *Sorry, wasn't really clear when I re-read my post, you're right on all counts,  plenty of cars dubbed rat rods are traditional hot rods and to call them a rat rod is ignorant and likely to offend the owner
> *


id didnt use to be an insult but the more and more you look around on craigslist car shows "ratrod" is being slapped on anything primer black with white walls and steel wheels 

a "ratrod" is suppose to be pre 63 too just like a trad rod except a trad rod you do the body work and eliminate the rust a ratrod you make it fast and leave the body alone. 


thats how it use to be anyway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

started my daughters chopper build or whatever you'd want to call this bike,It's not gonna be nothing nice I'm just use whatever scrap I can find and the bike was given to me free.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 12 2010, 04:10 AM~18545699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thas real kool.....    tha ol'skool skate board on tha back...and sick frame.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18550731
> *new winter project, couldnt get rid of the bike even for 30 bucks so im gonna chop it up make a daily out of it
> 
> 
> ...



doesnt that suck when that happens :biggrin: 

lookin good homie.....keep us posted


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

dont know if this is on here.....but these are kool


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

these are sick too :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is sick too :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

rat trikes are awesome


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 13 2010, 07:41 AM~18553743
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that fucker is sick! I was going to do a wagon kit too. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18557114
> *that fucker is sick! I was going to do a wagon kit too.  :biggrin:
> *




there's alot of them of them out there....do that shit up   i was going to do one too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

vampirella.......''fire bike frame''...i got this pic from ratrodbikes.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more kool one's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 13 2010, 05:17 PM~18557637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get them rims from?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 06:22 PM~18557695
> *where do you get them rims from?
> *



thas not my bike... :biggrin: but i can get those rims...there on some european shit...tha dishes i think...my homie at local cycles can lace those..  but thas tha only person i know now of


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 13 2010, 04:29 PM~18557767
> *thas not my bike... :biggrin: but i can get those rims...there on some european shit...tha dishes i think...my homie at local cycles can lace those..  but thas tha only person i know now of
> *


its not hard its like lacing a 36 spoke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It'll look better when it's all one color


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18559646
> *It'll look better when it's all one color
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie. Color Scheme?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 08:44 PM~18559738
> *looks good homie. Color Scheme?
> *


I was either thinking just a flat black or maybe painting it purple with black over it then sanding it and breaking through a little to expose the purple but not too sure.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:38 PM~18559646
> *It'll look better when it's all one color
> 
> 
> ...


God damn homie ta chingona!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18559843
> *God damn homie ta chingona!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18559864
> *thanx homie
> *


That bitch needs a ton of flake!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18559915
> *That bitch needs a ton of flake!!!!!
> *


It would look cool with that and a small gas tank


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18560006
> *It would look cool with that and a small gas tank
> *


Well if u need a flake job let me know ill hook u up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 13 2010, 09:41 PM~18560493
> *Well if u need a flake job let me know ill hook u up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 12 2010, 04:08 PM~18548850
> *HERES A COUPLE FROM FRESNO.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of these bikes?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

not mine but someone did a moutain bike frame


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18558540
> *its not hard its like lacing a 36 spoke
> *



yup


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18561079
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 14 2010, 09:48 AM~18563207
> *
> 
> 
> ...




w0w.........i like tha for set up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 09:38 PM~18559646
> *It'll look better when it's all one color
> 
> 
> ...




i think it's gona look good.......i like tha purple n flat balck pop threw sceme


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 14 2010, 09:49 AM~18563216
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmm...........bat man :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is one bad bike write here................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this one's pretty rat too............ :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is a nice tiki one too :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

now this ant no rat..........but :wow: it fits tha class......and i found it on ratrodbikes....so he posted it there......so i think he went with tha rod theme.....like tha scalopes,pleated whit seat :wow: i love this bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is that vampire stem       evil


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another evil trike :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another crazy bike......i would like to see rat style...

like flat black tha whole thing.....and pinstripe tha rear....
but it's 2-kolor.....so it dont look write :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

these are kool :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this one sick too :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

these are sick too......     i love rat theme bikes.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is kool :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

pixie rat


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i love this bike chain mechanism


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

48 dully trike.......when it was a 2-wheeler


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another ''fluid'' frame


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this one's sick too :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: love tha fork


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 10:32 AM~18564480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know its the front brake there a lever that you push and the chain pulls the sprocket like if you wher to pedal back on a coster brake 
very cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

there is some sweet ass bikes in here


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18564777
> *you know its the front brake there a lever that you push and the chain pulls the sprocket like if you wher to pedal back on a coster brake
> very cool
> *



yup....all time fav.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is nice....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/sick rat dyno's..................................jpg

these are my fav.'s too :cool: :cool: :cool: :cool:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is kool


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

more rats............. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ok.......................... :wow: all time fav. rat :wow: been in my saved photo collection 4 a wile.......time to share it....some of u have seen it before  french bike i think :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this one's sick too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: on air


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

kool bomb bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 04:32 PM~18567629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i almost bought a switchblade but a lot of people were complaining about the head tube bearings going out and the stems breaking loose


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another rat


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this was tha koolest build up iv seen in a wile......look it up on ''ratrodbikes''.com


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so for those of u that dont know.... :biggrin: this is chopper olli's ''fork less''
one of my fav. bikes in tha game :wow: he's one sick bike builder


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

butter scotch :wow: :wow: another nice one


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another ''fluid'' bike.....fire bikes


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

damn there's some cool stuff happening on this thread now, need to up the ante on the Malvern Star.... needs more kustom touches, raw hand beaten tank insert, custom leading arm springer front end for a start


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i got a non schwinn style trike kit great for a rat rod project if anyone is intrested?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 15 2010, 06:51 AM~18573246
> *i got a non schwinn style trike kit great for a rat rod project if anyone is intrested?
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 12:00 PM~18574974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that things looking sick bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2010, 12:18 PM~18575563
> *that things looking sick bro
> *


i was thinking of making it longer but i wanna be able to throw it in my ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 01:30 PM~18575653
> *i was thinking of making it longer but i wanna be able to throw it in my ride.
> *


that bitch already looks long


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2010, 12:40 PM~18575733
> *that bitch already looks long
> *


only a 2 foot stretch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVIDDAMAN (Sep 15, 2010)

LOVE THE RAT BIKES


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 15 2010, 06:16 PM~18578230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that for sale sometime back????


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18574356
> *how much?
> *


$120 shipped


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:44 PM~18578395
> *wasnt that for sale sometime back????
> *



yeah sold it on craigslist a couple yrs back


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

don't know if this is considered a Rat but here is one i put together. I sent it out for black glossy powdercoat and this is what they did.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

those orange walls are nice anthony


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 16 2010, 06:28 AM~18581727
> *don't know if this is considered a Rat but here is one i put together. I sent it out for black glossy powdercoat and this is what they did.
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, Im want some with the small redline on them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats how low it is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

frames done


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 05:40 PM~18593790
> *frames done
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Where are you planning to put the bottom bracket?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 17 2010, 09:28 PM~18595511
> *Looks good! Where are you planning to put the bottom bracket?
> *


about 5in up 8 from the downtube. it should be able to lay pedal


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18595859
> *about 5in up 8 from the downtube. it should be able to lay pedal
> *


Steezy. Nice going man.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just put together this rat today for a show tomorrow.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ratrodbikes.com


got some good shit on there site! :wow: :wow:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Sep 18 2010, 01:26 AM~18596730
> *ratrodbikes.com
> got some good shit on there site!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


This is awesome!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Sep 18 2010, 04:26 AM~18596730
> *ratrodbikes.com
> got some good shit on there site!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: dammm right i saw full of great shit on that site 
to bad i,m out of $ for now .


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2010, 04:39 AM~18596942
> *:wow:  dammm right i saw full of great shit on that site
> to bad i,m out of $ for now .
> *


haha, un autre projet a suivre.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 18 2010, 10:52 AM~18597397
> *haha, un autre projet a suivre.
> *


yeah wasup bro  it as been some time 
what,s new on your side ??


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2010, 03:39 AM~18596942
> *:wow:  dammm right i saw full of great shit on that site
> to bad i,m out of $ for now .
> *


I been on that site like I discovered LIL all over again!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ya......it's like my 2nd home :biggrin: ratrodbikes.com..........all tha way uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 16 2010, 08:50 AM~18582098
> *those orange walls are nice anthony
> *


thnx!

here is an updated pic. i changed out the sissybar and rims

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom. 
























kickstands are for pussies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 03:52 PM~18624127
> *kickstands are for pussies
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how my bike lays, are you gonna be able to ride that??I rode the one I built so it's ridable I need to loose a little gut though but my daughter will do just fine on it :biggrin: bike looks good


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18625190
> *Thats how my bike lays, are you gonna be able to ride that??I rode the one I built so it's ridable I need to loose a little gut though but my daughter will do just fine on it :biggrin: bike looks good
> *


yup i was coasting around with it earlier im gonna cut the tube at the bottom to get a extra inch in turning radius ill weld a sharkfin later. its gonna raise a little bit since im gonna run a 26" straight springer like my last burro. build a lean back cruiser or run apehangers


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 02:52 PM~18624127
> *all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom.
> 
> 
> ...



looks sick bro! can you sit comfortable on the bike? looks like a long reach to the handle bars.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18634251
> *looks sick bro! can you sit comfortable on the bike? looks like a long reach to the handle bars.
> *


thanks i have no problems with the reach :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

first I primed it










Then I painted it purple then black over that










Then I scuffed with a green scrubber pad to give it that patina look. I really like it I need to mount the rear fender though


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2010, 04:03 PM~18634825
> *first I primed it
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i have to mount a pinwheel on mine too i dont wanna chop the brake bosses on mine the bike is pretty fast


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THATS NICE.....................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2010, 05:03 PM~18634825
> *first I primed it
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 23 2010, 01:08 AM~18639645
> *that looks badass!!
> *


I'll get better pics once I stop being lazy and get batteries for my camera :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

real bad asssssss


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK IS MY BROTHERS BIKE CONSIDERED A RAT BIKE? THANX


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 23 2010, 12:14 PM~18643146
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK IS MY BROTHERS BIKE CONSIDERED A RAT BIKE? THANX
> 
> 
> ...


more of a custom


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 23 2010, 01:07 PM~18643639
> *more of a custom
> *



THANX CUSTOM IT IS THEN


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

7 mile with no grips fuck doing that again
















this needs work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 23 2010, 04:39 PM~18644915
> *this needs work
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has a roller wheel that I put a deep wide groove in so that the chain fits inside of it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2010, 03:47 PM~18644975
> *Mine has a roller wheel that I put a deep wide groove in so that the chain fits inside of it
> *


this set up worked its the sheet metal thats fucking it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 23 2010, 04:58 PM~18645102
> *this set up worked its the sheet metal thats fucking it up
> *


I like those small sprokets I just didn't know where to get any and didn't want to order some and wait :biggrin: so whats the problem??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2010, 05:50 PM~18646017
> *I like those small sprokets I just didn't know where to get any and didn't want to order some and wait :biggrin: so whats the problem??
> *


it was some thin metal so when i hard cranked it would warp and the shit would get out of alignment i got some 16G on there now and it rides like a fucking dream only downside its loud but works for me. i used to build bikes this is my first bike since 2002 but im so connected with all the bike shops here i know who has what and when.

you can buy them for 1$ or get them for free depending on the shop just ask for 10 speed gear wheels the other name is tensioner wheel.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.......... FOR MY RAT HOMIES..........................


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2010, 05:03 PM~18634825
> *first I primed it
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job! that is just a badass bike!
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 24 2010, 10:18 PM~18656264
> *Great Job! that is just a badass bike!
> :biggrin:
> *


thanx I really like it I wish it were mine but you know gotta make the kids happy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 24 2010, 10:22 PM~18656293
> *thanx I really like it I wish it were mine but you know gotta make the kids happy :biggrin:
> *


so build ur own


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 24 2010, 09:34 PM~18656403
> *so build ur own
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got too much shit around the pad already, I'll build my bobber and I'll be content LOL


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

pics from the ride yesterday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMMMM.....SOME NICE SHOT'S
LOOKS LIKE U HAD SOME FUN...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS ONE NICE RAT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE RAT'S FOR YALL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS ONE'S INSANE TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ONE KRAZY RENDERING :wow: :wow: IF ONELY IN REAL LIFE......    LOOK AT THOSE RIMS :wow: I FUCKIN LOVE EM :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE SICK ONE'S :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18666197
> *DAMMMMMMM.....SOME NICE SHOT'S
> LOOKS LIKE U HAD SOME FUN...
> *


it was a good ride putting the fork backwards helped the handling im ntot even gonna go with a springer


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18666679
> *it was a good ride putting the fork backwards helped the handling im ntot even gonna go with a springer
> *



LOOKS KOOL HOMIE  NICE PIC'S


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 26 2010, 04:14 PM~18666348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that fucker is real sick!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 03:45 PM~18674545
> *damn that fucker is real sick!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the fender mounted up on the one I was building all that is left to do is find a purple bandanna and do up the seat and it's good enough to be called done


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...........FOR THE RATS......


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Sep 29 2010, 02:23 PM~18694146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is it with people on this site and flat tires that pretty fucking embarrassing on any level


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 29 2010, 06:39 PM~18696021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking gangster!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

man heres my lil PROJECT..............ILL POST BETTER PICS LATER..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 26 2010, 08:24 AM~18663837
> *pics from the ride yesterday
> ]
> 
> ...



This one is cool :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT............................


----------



## CRUIZN' Low (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 2 2009, 02:16 PM~15537289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick, my favorite bike in this whole thread... What kind of motor is that?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18696021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 29 2010, 10:24 PM~18697010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Sep 29 2010, 04:23 PM~18694146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U GONA CHOP IT UP......OR WHAT???????CAUSE U CANT LEAVE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18730929
> *U GONA CHOP IT UP......OR WHAT???????CAUSE U CANT LEAVE IT LIKE THAT
> *


x2 cause than its just a garbage find. :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 4 2010, 10:02 AM~18731133
> *x2 cause than its just a garbage find.  :uh:
> *


is that a problem?






got some of these for my cruiser


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 12:20 PM~18731867
> *is that a problem?
> got some of these for my cruiser
> 
> ...


well yeah just look like a plain rusted bike he found :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 4 2010, 11:25 AM~18731900
> *well yeah just look like a plain rusted bike he found  :uh:
> *


better than fakin the funk


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 12:34 PM~18731962
> *better than fakin the funk
> *


wtf that mean??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

might weld a tank then its off to spraypaint.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 4 2010, 11:35 AM~18731966
> *wtf that mean??
> *


i dont use tricks to create illusions


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 5 2010, 09:24 AM~18739977
> *i dont use tricks to create illusions
> *


 :uh: :uh: JUST FORGET IT. :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 10:20 AM~18731867
> *is that a problem?
> got some of these for my cruiser
> 
> ...


is that the website you got em from? if not then where and how much? im gonna try and make a gas tank out of one!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 21 2010, 04:39 AM~18619721
> *thnx!
> 
> here is an updated pic. i changed out the sissybar and rims
> ...


where did you get those orange walls?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 09:21 AM~18740407
> *is that the website you got em from? if not then where and how much? im gonna try and make a gas tank out of one!
> *


nah i hit up an army surplus some places have them for 5 bucks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 5 2010, 08:35 AM~18740535
> *nah i hit up an army surplus some places have them for 5 bucks
> *


really! cool bro thanks

hey what are they called do you know? :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 09:44 AM~18740604
> *really! cool bro thanks
> 
> hey what are they called do you know? :happysad:
> *


depends ont he size but generally theyre ammo boxes the ones i got on that bike are .40 cal


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 5 2010, 12:29 PM~18741884
> *depends ont he size but generally theyre ammo boxes the ones i got on that bike are .40 cal
> *




you can buy them offline


http://www.rddusa.com/U-S-G-I-40-Cal-Ammo-...-Equipment.html


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 5 2010, 12:58 PM~18742075
> *you can buy them offline
> http://www.rddusa.com/U-S-G-I-40-Cal-Ammo-...-Equipment.html
> *


thats a fucking rip off lol i paid 6 bucks a piece at a store


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 5 2010, 11:29 AM~18741884
> *depends ont he size but generally theyre ammo boxes the ones i got on that bike are .40 cal
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2010, 04:03 PM~18634825
> *first I primed it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Oct 5 2010, 10:55 PM~18747364
> *Nice :h5:
> *


thanx I got the rear fender on now and it looks better I'll try and snap a pic later on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got speakers hooked up on mines
http://tinypic.com/m/deoegm/2


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 09:36 PM~18754745
> *got speakers hooked up on mines
> http://tinypic.com/m/deoegm/2
> *


 :wow: :wow: COOL WHERE DIDE YOU FIND THOSE SPEACKERS ???
THAT,S REAL BAD ASS WORK KEEP IT ON !!  :thumbsup: 
PM ME ON THOSE SPEACKERS THX ..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 6 2010, 06:49 PM~18754901
> *:wow:  :wow:  COOL  WHERE DIDE  YOU FIND  THOSE  SPEACKERS  ???
> THAT,S  REAL  BAD  ASS  WORK  KEEP  IT  ON  !!    :thumbsup:
> PM  ME  ON THOSE  SPEACKERS  THX  ..
> *


you can pick them up off cheaper ebay coming from china but at least 3 weeks to ship, theres a guy in cali pushing them for 34 shipped took 3 days to get mine from him
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_3902wt_816


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 09:53 PM~18754947
> *you can pick them up off cheaper ebay coming from china but at least 3 weeks to ship, theres  a guy in cali pushing them for 34 shipped took 3 days to get mine from him
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_3902wt_816
> *


THX ALOT HOMIE !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 07:36 PM~18754745
> *got speakers hooked up on mines
> http://tinypic.com/m/deoegm/2
> *


thats badass you must plan on putting some miles on that thing


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT............................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chaunceysj (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18564440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats bad ass


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Had some spare parts lying around and decided to give this build a try before I try other builds. started with two frames, the boy rollfast and a girl ross frame. I also had a 51 derby 26 inch that i took some parts from ( the handlebars, which now connect the bottom of the boy frame to the bottom of the girl frame and the chainguard which just happens to fit nice). It still needs some werk to be complete, but here it is so far, I need to get some more parts bikes for the metal to complete it. Oh yeah, the handlebars fit so perfect around the bike frame tubes that i was shocked. I tried them first just because the bend on the bars was just right. I do plan on a different front end, but not sure what direction I am gonna go with it right now. maybe try and bend the 26 forks to lower it or just make a springer for it from tubing cut from another bike and using the t tube and hardware from the springers.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaunceysj+Oct 9 2010, 04:15 PM~18773302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both are badass


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2010, 09:15 AM~18775839
> *both are badass
> *


Thanks. Once i get my confidence up a bit and come back from the er after taking this one for a test ride, i will try to cut up my daughters bike and build that one.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 10 2010, 05:28 AM~18775797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice how you gonna run the chain


----------



## chaunceysj (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 10 2010, 05:28 AM~18775797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  awsome


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Oct 10 2010, 02:30 PM~18777021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. 
I am gonna try to run the chain under the general area where the chainguard sits now i still need to get the sproket lined up somewhere in that area too, then tack it in place ( I am ok at doing that.....it just the welding that has a little to be desired. I am learning a little bit, and only managed to set myself on fire once yesterday).


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I gotta admit that alot of these rat style bikes are great looking, but the one that got me inspired to chop up some frames was Mosthated's build that he did. That one in my opinion is badass hands down. So I figured i try something simple first then try for a cleaner looking frame.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats not a rat bike


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaunceysj_@Oct 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18773302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hella SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My kid in her pajamas riding her chop


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...........FOR MY RAT HOMIES.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

UM TTT.......................... :naughty:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18932949
> *My kid in her pajamas riding her chop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaunceysj_@Oct 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18773302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is sick! I think this one would look badass if it had the ammunition boxes on it!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

A lil update on my rat rod


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 4 2010, 12:01 PM~18984864
> *A lil update on my rat rod
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hard.
Looks like an adult pixie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 4 2010, 01:32 PM~18985079
> *Looks hard.
> Looks like an adult pixie
> *


Thanx bro it was a ten speed so I cut the upper half off and raked the front it's a simple build but I think I want to stitch the crank out to the front more for leg room


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 4 2010, 10:42 PM~18991030
> *Thanx bro it was a ten speed so I cut the upper half off and raked the front it's a simple build but I think I want to stitch the crank out to the front more for leg room
> *


you dont have much of a choice


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18991055
> *you dont have much of a choice
> *


x2


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 11:44 PM~18991055
> *you dont have much of a choice
> *


Ya I do what if I was building it for a midget lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here goes another update


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 02:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

X2



> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 01:32 PM~19017545
> *lol
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 03:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


the look on ur face makes it seem like ur riding wit out a seat :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 02:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 02:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


wuts up wit ur trike any progress


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19018241
> *wuts up wit ur trike any progress
> *


The tailgater it's currentlly at the paint shop and chrome shop aiming for Phoenix show next year


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 02:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 8 2010, 02:07 PM~19017804
> *the look on ur face makes it seem like ur riding wit out a seat  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 01:28 PM~19017503
> *I couldn't resest I had to mob it if these welds can hold my fat ass they can hold anything lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats gotta be the picture of the year!!!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 10:19 PM~19021833
> *The tailgater it's currentlly at the paint shop and chrome shop aiming for Phoenix show next year
> *


good shit any sneek pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 9 2010, 01:19 AM~19022851
> *good shit any sneek pics
> *


Nope not till it's done till then you can view it in rat form on my av


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my rat bike! found the frame in a scrap yard, threw some spokes configured the rear end setup to mount these rims and went cruising!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH MY RAT HOMIES


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 17 2010, 08:04 PM~19096589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good ...  any more pic's :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 17 2010, 08:20 PM~19096756
> *looks good ...  any more pic's :wow:
> *


oh yeah just waiting for my laptop to get fix


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is what Im doing. I took a pair of old forks and drilled some holes and mounted them on the back of the frame. Just for mock up looking at this as a swing arm. I might air ride it or just weld the fork into place dont know yet. I had an air tank made for about 2 years ago for a trike i had but never used. Im thinking of using it on this bike. keep you posted


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Nov 29 2010, 08:12 PM~19194522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 26 2010, 04:14 PM~18666348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
As of now this concept drawing is coming to real life
sneak peak....
*


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Nov 30 2010, 09:46 PM~19206120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a model bike :biggrin:   thing is sick :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Nov 30 2010, 10:41 PM~19206670
> *
> As of now this concept drawing is coming to real life
> sneak peak....
> ...


thas a real sneak peak :biggrin: so whats the story ...whens it ready :wow: and are those 144's....jus wit wider dish???is the build on ratrodbikes or what??

ooo ya....and keep us posted


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 1 2010, 08:52 AM~19208721
> *thas a real sneak peak  :biggrin: so whats the story ...whens it ready :wow: and are those 144's....jus wit wider dish???is the build on ratrodbikes or what??
> 
> ooo ya....and keep us posted
> *


i don't know. it is not my build...


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 1 2010, 08:49 AM~19208698
> *looks like a model bike :biggrin:     thing is sick :wow:
> *











it is.


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody doing their own patina on there bikes??whats the methods your using and post pics


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 5 2010, 04:17 PM~19246195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 1 2010, 07:23 PM~19213783
> *i don't know. it is not my build...
> *


it's all good  sick pic


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 2 2010, 09:35 PM~19224240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it is a model :wow:


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 6 2010, 07:49 AM~19251449
> *it's all good  sick pic
> *


i wish it was my build though :biggrin: I will post the pics here when they come out. This is by far one of the best designs I have ever seen. I hope the real life version looks as good as the drawing. Much respect to Europe for thier out of the box designs. Other than Lowriders, you just don't see these simple but amazing designs being created here in the U.S.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 6 2010, 07:27 PM~19257266
> *i wish it was my build though :biggrin:  I will post the pics here when they come out.  This is by far one of the best designs I have ever seen.  I hope the real life version looks as good as the drawing.  Much respect to Europe for thier out of the box designs.  Other than Lowriders, you just don't see these simple but amazing designs being created here in the U.S.
> *


you aint looking hard enough


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 6 2010, 08:57 PM~19258373
> *you aint looking hard enough
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG... It is you that aint looking hard enough. go back and read the posts before you reply.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 6 2010, 07:27 PM~19257266
> *i wish it was my build though :biggrin:  I will post the pics here when they come out.  This is by far one of the best designs I have ever seen.  I hope the real life version looks as good as the drawing.  Much respect to Europe for thier out of the box designs.  Other than Lowriders, you just don't see these simple but amazing designs being created here in the U.S.
> *


i jus want to see the wheels all made up :biggrin: i love the wide dishes with a lot of spokes


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 6 2010, 08:57 PM~19258373
> *you aint looking hard enough
> 
> 
> ...


all wood


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 7 2010, 03:38 PM~19265026
> *i jus want to see the wheels all made up :biggrin: i love the wide dishes with a lot of spokes
> *


I hope he will make the wide wheels to match the drawing. Its got a crazy look to it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 7 2010, 08:11 PM~19267732
> *I hope he will make the wide wheels to match the drawing.  Its got a crazy look to it.
> *


make? they sell 4 wides


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 7 2010, 07:11 PM~19267732
> *I hope he will make the wide wheels to match the drawing.  Its got a crazy look to it.
> *


you can get the wheels to match the drawing but you'll never find tires like the drawing!


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19267784
> *make? they sell 4 wides
> *


can you show me where?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 7 2010, 08:30 PM~19267903
> *can you show me where?
> *


http://www.choppersus.com/store/


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 8 2010, 02:01 PM~19273892
> *http://www.choppersus.com/store/
> *


i've bought things from this store, but they don't have nothing like the wheels on the drawing. I don't think the builder is going to match the drawing. i think he is going to use the wide wheels found on that site and in 24's.


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2010, 09:30 PM~19248985
> *anybody doing their own patina on there bikes??whats the methods your using and post pics
> *











use photoshop


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

head tube


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

nice


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 8 2010, 08:48 PM~19278422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass S&M Tiki :biggrin: 
Is that yours? :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

my sons 11th B-DAY GIFT .............. CURBSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 23 2010, 11:02 AM~19402180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks great


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

THINKIN BOUT MAKIN THIS ONE INTO A RATTRIKE!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chimichanga (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18568946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHa That's mine!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chimichanga_@Jan 4 2011, 01:43 AM~19497354
> *HAHa That's mine!
> *


dont ya love that :biggrin: hoppin on forums an seein ur stuff....i love it...and i post every thing i love   nice bike man...welcome to layitlow   what u think sofar :wow: bad ass site write :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

one of my rats


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chimichanga (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 AM~19499421
> *dont ya love that :biggrin: hoppin on forums an seein ur stuff....i love it...and i post every thing i love    nice bike man...welcome to layitlow    what u think sofar :wow: bad ass site write :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha yeah it's an awesome site, I've sign up a while ago just never post.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:33 PM~19461427
> *
> custom 20" girls frame that i made today...
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chimichanga_@Jan 4 2011, 07:34 PM~19503017
> *Hahaha yeah it's an awesome site, I've sign up a while ago just never post.
> *



kool    nice bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more up-dates on my other rats


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 8 2010, 08:31 PM~19277542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like nice shiny blue it doesn't look patina


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 6 2011, 11:07 PM~19526395
> *TTT............
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Dec 8 2010, 07:31 PM~19277542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:11 PM~19503469
> *that looks like nice shiny blue it doesn't look patina
> *


i'm bad. thought you were talking about on how to get the negtative background.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

my rat bike 








ps not done yet still got more for it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

rode it around the coast


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2011, 04:43 PM~19942978
> *rode it around the coast
> 
> 
> ...


good luck gettin that bitch up a hill :biggrin:


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

my son's lil tri


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 23 2011, 06:06 PM~19944001
> *good luck gettin that bitch up a hill  :biggrin:
> *


youd be surprised the 18 miles i did today wasnt a cakewalk


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

still working on it................better pic later


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice uffin:


----------



## RATAFIED (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 09:55 AM~16954566
> *LOVE IT.......... :biggrin:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: IM' BRINGIN THIS THREAD BACK BECAUSE IT'S TO GOOD TO LOSE      ONE OF MY FAVS. :wow:
> *












HI MY NAME IS MICK AND IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA I AM THE OWNER OF THAT RATBIKE 
HERE IS A PICTURE OF IT TODAY









CHEERS


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATAFIED_@Mar 20 2011, 02:46 AM~20132893
> *
> 
> 
> ...























REAL NICE BIKE HOMIE.....

this is some updates on mine


----------



## elmo14 (May 2, 2008)

Here's my ratrod lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elmo14_@Mar 20 2011, 03:08 PM~20135193
> *Here's my ratrod lol
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

I gata make me one


----------



## elmo14 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 8 2010, 03:24 PM~19017481
> *Here goes another update
> 
> 
> ...


If I were to sell this bike how much should I ask on it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 21 2011, 08:57 PM~20147088
> *If I were to sell this bike how much should I ask on it
> *


at least 75 bucks, rat bikes are for fun i always sell mine for a 120 after a year of having fun with them and i never find a shortage of buyers 120 covers the next project 50 for the bike 20 for the pipe and 50 for supplies to build it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RATAFIED_@Mar 20 2011, 12:46 AM~20132893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nat my style,but this is tight...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ive decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. so no more rusty shit now its time for it to shine. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.  

1958 schwinn corvette


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still gotta run the wiring through the frame for the lights


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 02:41 PM~20389822
> *ive decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. so no more rusty shit now its time for it to shine. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette
> ...


sprayed da frame yesterday


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 11:49 AM~20408816
> *sprayed da frame yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


nice i might be able to get you some business this summer if youre interested theres a lot of people in the city looking for bike painters


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 01:53 PM~20408839
> *nice i might be able to get you some business this summer if youre interested theres a lot of people in the city looking for bike painters
> *


  let me know


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

wiring a bicycle is a fucking pain in the ass.








































converting the cheap ass tailight to a halogen LED


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still working on the rear wiring but the Logan Square Special is almost done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

during the day









at night



































headlight isnt really putting out much i think its the shitty wiring in the housing im gonna fix it tomorrow with some heavier gauge


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

badass that's a lot of light


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Sep 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18533395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rat trike at lrm phx 2011


----------



## esoj1987 (Sep 13, 2005)

my other project


----------



## SC_408 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20573897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: any more pics....i see a new fork it looks like


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 22 2011, 08:18 AM~20603066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GREAT HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WENT ON A SICK CRUISE LAST NIGHT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 21 2011, 12:35 PM~20599668
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: any more pics....i see a new fork it looks like
> *












new fork built from 8 individual steel pieces all bolted together. The air switch is bolted to a bracket welded to the frame and is linked to the shifter. When you pull back on the shifter it moves the switch and it will lift the bike. Push it forward it will lower the bike.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2011, 07:14 AM~20603188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that trike is sick  those forks are badass


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 22 2011, 11:15 AM~20603558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real nice ..  one of my fav. rat's  sick on the shifter being the switch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 22 2011, 11:17 AM~20603565
> *that trike is sick  those forks are badass
> *



ya...the homie said the bike was found in a creek :biggrin: and he used the whole head tube from it..with the fork in it...and re welded the neck to the bike  

but not original key..


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

everyone i ride with has them


----------



## papa joey (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I did my seat on mine and haven't done much since I might eventually put daytons on it and white walls and maybe change the color scheme if I don't sell it.. btw what you guys think I culd get out of it


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

^^^^^^
Wish i could buy that!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elmo14 said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Nice bikes.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are some pics of my 68 Schwinn Typhoon DeLuxe. I ride this bike regularly and It rides pretty good.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

My homies Bike!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

cruisinfornia said:


> use photoshop


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> ive decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. so no more rusty shit now its time for it to shine. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette


What are you using on the chain guard?



Esoteric said:


> wiring a bicycle is a fucking pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you get the lights from for under the fenders? What size battery are you using to power the lights?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SlowPoke Rodriguez said:


> What are you using on the chain guard?


Aviation paint stripper and then sandblasted it.


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Aviation paint stripper and then sandblasted it.


Cool thanks. The paint on that bike is sick.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

Lets keep this thread alive. My kustom work in progress




























Gotta skirt the front fender, fit the chopped chainguard, headlight perch welded onto plate on top of front fender and plasma cut some faced fork legs.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

And some of the others









And the regular ride














































And the one-night custom build to trick my lil bro's draggy. Complete with skateboard rack


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

LOCO_CUSTOMS said:


> And some of the others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bike with the shifter is sick!


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

slangin cardboard said:


> The bike with the shifter is sick!


Thanks man, it's a cool rider. 3 Speed Sturmey Archer running gear on it. Internal gearing built into rear hub, and the 3speed "Coffin" shifter. The bike itself is a '74 Malvern Star dragster, running springer forks and shorty cranks. Rides cool.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> new fork built from 8 individual steel pieces all bolted together. The air switch is bolted to a bracket welded to the frame and is linked to the shifter. When you pull back on the shifter it moves the switch and it will lift the bike. Push it forward it will lower the bike.


That shit is fuckin retarded!! Put the tools down


----------

